
Tips for slowing livestock growth due to plant closures - mhb
https://www.feedstrategy.com/coronavirus/tips-for-slowing-livestock-growth-due-to-plant-closures/
======
aszantu
They're euthanasing a lot of cattle. There a way to buy some of the meat?
Seems like big waste to just throw away all of it

